
Flash loans – Now anyone can become a whale, in a single transaction - herendin2
https://forum.openzeppelin.com/t/thoughts-on-flash-loans-now-anyone-can-become-a-whale-in-a-single-transaction/2314
======
gus_massa
What happens if you take a flash-loan of a trillion dollars, and make a bad
arbitrage decision, and loose a 1%?

